# Zombie walker



## JonnF3 (Aug 24, 2008)

Here is a video of my zombie walker. I still need to fine tune it and add some hands ad guts.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

He is looking good.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He seems really annoyed about something


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

He's an angry zombie... nice job


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Looks very good so far, would love to see him working behind the scenes.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Love it! I'm doing a Shiatsu one but may make one of these next year.


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

Now that is some violent movement!! Better make sure those innards are well attached or they may be flinging out all over the place, or is it that a good thing lol? Great job!!!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

That is so disturbing. Nice movement. I would love to see people's reactions come Halloween night.


----------



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

Very nice! Thats gonna freak some folks out! 
I would love to see some of the mechanics on that.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Rock'n Love to see the ToTs faces when they see that.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

I just showed that video to my wife. Now it officially rocks. She said it was creepy and awful.


----------



## JonnF3 (Aug 24, 2008)

I must give prps the Casa Fear for the design. I simply put it on a walker.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice job on the Walker Zombie!


----------



## JonnF3 (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks Joisey!


----------

